# 60 Days 12/12 and i got ?'s



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 3, 2009)

i dont know if this is the area to post my problem but here it is.

im 60 days into 12/12 and my two girls look like they are at 3 weeks into 12/12.  

they have been through hell b/c i just got my res temps in my DWC to stabilize between 64 - 70 F.  

i was having PH problems until 2 weeks ago and that caused nute lockout.  they still grew but never started to bud, just showing a few pistals.  

they are looking healthy now and they are getting a little taller (no more room) and im not sure if im just being optimistic but it looke like there are some buds starting to form.

SORRY NO PICS, my laptop is fried so im on a 14 yr old gateway w/o a usb port.  ill post pics when i get one instaled.

my question is, since my plants were stunted b/c of bad environmental conditions will they start developing buds now that everything is in order?  i dont want to spend time continuing growing these two if their window of producing is over.  i know people re-veg plants and thats why i think they may finally start developing buds.

any input is appreciated, especially when there are no pic's.


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 3, 2009)

CHOP ! take care !


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 3, 2009)

What is your air temp? IMO high temps could cause problems due to plants naturally growing in hot condition(summer months)and flowering in the fall when the temps start to drop.I know light time is the top factor in flowering but temp changes due have a factor in maturing of the plants


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 3, 2009)

Purple Haze, thanks.  that will probably happen within a week.  i got to get some ready to replace them.

Ozzidiodude, my ambient temps stay below 78 @ night and around 74 F during the day.

chop, chop if i dont start to see a major change in bud production.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 3, 2009)

If that is the case, Chop. Clean everything and start over. Good luck with your next try.eace:


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 4, 2009)

I had this problem but the soil version. they all hermed. still got about 2oz tho. was better than the 120/oz schwag i can afford(a joint just to get a headache).


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 4, 2009)

lotek, 120/oz is also the prics of schwag here.  i spend a little more for better quality but i cant wait till i can quit buying.

thanks for the input but i am still trying to find out more about the end of life cycle for MJ.  

will they die if they stay under 12/12 light longer than say 3 months?   

i dont plan on re-vegging b/c these 2 are going through another stretch  nnm  period and im almost uout of space.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 4, 2009)

just grow em until they die or start to smell then harvest. but then you run the risk of missing a nanner.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 4, 2009)

Lotek, my nose is in my garden too much to miss them darn nanners.  

the plant is LST'd and it looks like i need to tie down the side branches b/c they are getting too clost to my light and it cant go up any higher.

anyway, they grow for now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck and Green Mojo your way


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 25, 2009)

Aren't you supposed to count flowering time based on when they actually start flowering, and not when you switch to 12/12?  I would think they will continue with their cycle until the job is done, ie. Budding up the best they can.  I am almost out of room too on my grow.  I started tying them early as they first began to stretch but I don't know how much longer I will be able to keep em away from my light.  Good luck man.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 25, 2009)

i start counting when they go in 12/12 cycle.  it took about two weeks before they showed sex so total time in 12/12 cycle after sexed was 70 days.

the Sativa dom hermied so it got cut but my lack of understanding plants and how to grow them created problems i hadent envisioned.  i couldnt separate the root mass so half of the roots were going to die fast.  i thought about getting some Hygrozyme but my Indica dom plant started another stretch and encompasing my light i cut it too.

i wasnt sure about taking any clones b/c i was afraid that would be the tipping pont to turn them hermie.  after all the stress it went through w/o growing balls showed me it was resiliant.  i wish i had cloned it right away, oh well.

rount two
when i culled my plants a few months ago there was 3 females that i dumped out in between two of my fences and left for dead but to my surprise two of them made it.  i bet you can guess what happened next, i took 3 clones from the best looking one and after 5 days they look good.  

i went by NorCalHal's method and for someone who just tortured my girls for 70 days and No harvest then when ALL 3 fully root its proof that anyone can be successfull cloning using NCH's method.

 also started seeds from some old stock, up to 9 years old.  if none sprouts then thats fine.  clones are looking good.

new computer on its was and then pics.


----------

